
The First Batch – A lesson learnt about hardware and early assumptions - julianozen
https://community.flic.io/topic/16/the-first-batch-a-lesson-learnt-about-hardware-and-early-assumptions
======
sbierwagen
[https://octopart.com/](https://octopart.com/)

